# MRT files



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a bunch of files all having random numbers and letters and in each one is a file called MRT. i want to delete them but dont no if its safe.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are most likely from the Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool.

MRT.EXE files are all over my computer. - Microsoft Answers


----------

